# Seeking a fixed income familiy to buy a house together.



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 16, 2017)

I am trying once again to find a suitable housemate family to cohabitate with. Our family unit consists if me, my wife, 13 year old daughter and our dog. My wife recieves SSDI and we collectively get EBT. I rarely am employed and try to live simple.

We dont drink or do drugs (I am in recovery), no 420 either. We are seeking a similar small fam or single parent with a dedicated longterm fixed income. Our goal is to combine resources to get away from being broke ass tennants in another ghetto. I would like to live in a small semi private collective house where we can feel safe. Somewhere rural, wooded or near farms is ideal. Seeing that there are plenty of run down houses owned that could be aquired at auction, i figure why not? If we can collaborate with others who have similar lifestyle as us. We are traditional in ways and radicals in others. My wife wants trad and I want rad yet we meet in the middle. We may consider a house rental as well to test the waters with financial contribution, shared workload and peaceful coexistence.

With many urban housing markets being gentrified we are considering relocating to Western Mass, NH, Maine, Eastern NY, VT etc. We currently live in New Bedford, Mass.

My ideal situation would be in a rural setting with a fixer upper house and some land for future outbuildings (yurts, tiny houses, barn, workshops, etc) and to plant some gardens and or have a few animals.

We are omnivores. I like listening to music, writing poetry, volunteering, traveling and working on nonprofit projects, activism for social justice. I am an anti capitalist but not against drawing a small income some where. My wife has anxiety and smokes tobacco but if in the right environment would thrive. Our daughter is emo and into online gaming, cosplay etc.

We would like to have some communal chores, meals and shared projects to improve the house. We would like to keep a space open to friends and couchsurfers.

To be likeminded and able to get along with eachother is imperative.


----------



## paiche (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm looking for the same but for varied reasons sharing a house with other families has had some serious consequences in my history. I dream and am working on getting land somewhere somehow and opening it for people to come on out and build their own dwelling on it. Ideally it would have a big ass farm house on it where people can try the communal thing but I would stay off on the edge of a clearing or in the forest with my yurt. I also want to build separate structures for each of my children. I hope to stay in Maine. Maybe we can unite in the near future.


----------



## ScumRag (May 12, 2018)

Man I wish y'all wuz on the West Coast.... Im stuck in SD for personal reasons :'(


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 13, 2018)

W.mass has been gentrified for over a decade now. Unless you wanna live in another ghetto...


----------



## nobrains (May 31, 2018)

Hi, how are you doing? Have you guys got anywhere? In the next couple years i would like to get some land and start a punk rock trailer park. I'm looking for good folks to join me. I would like to go in together on land. I know it can be risky with the wrong people. I'm working and saving money the hobo way. It's a community project, I'm looking for family minded people.

I'm thinking Tennessee or Missouri, but could be anywhere. I know you said Vermont/North East. It snows there. My idea is to start with roughing it and build a village of buses, RVs, shacks, trailers, shipping containers, yurts, gardens, cob, strawbail, earthships, tents, lean tos, A frames. Hitch away or stay.

This may not be the style of living you're looking for. It will take time/effort to get there. Goats & dulas. Veggies & forges. Books & blisters. Old school living in New school mindset. Crust punk of tomorrow. It's still in the works. Can't hurt to talk. Message me.

I'm a single male. My family is the community. Born a grandad.


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 4, 2018)

nobrains said:


> Hi, how are you doing? Have you guys got anywhere? In the next couple years i would like to get some land and start a punk rock trailer park. I'm looking for good folks to join me. I would like to go in together on land. I know it can be risky with the wrong people. I'm working and saving money the hobo way. It's a community project, I'm looking for family minded people.
> 
> I'm thinking Tennessee or Missouri, but could be anywhere. I know you said Vermont/North East. It snows there. My idea is to start with roughing it and build a village of buses, RVs, shacks, trailers, shipping containers, yurts, gardens, cob, strawbail, earthships, tents, lean tos, A frames. Hitch away or stay.
> 
> ...




DO NOT make the Missouri mistake. I'm a native & for real, the whole state is for shit. At least it's been that way for the last 15-20 years. It snows, hails, massive thunderstorms, the climate is hot and muggy in the summer, the spring is just as unbearable and the fall is literally just a quick jump into winter. 

The murder capital of the union is STL, KC is just as rotten, Columbia is STL & KC ppl escaping the violence, Springfield is a left over of the depression. If I were forced to move back, I'd probably choose St Hoe's (St Joseph) but for real their crime rate has sky-rocketed too.

Your best bet out of the two you named would be Tennessee, Why? well during my OTR days, I noticed a LOT of ppl burning coal. While that's abso terrible for the environment, coal heat has got to be the best around. Plus there's lack laws there and a whole lot more of back-woods types who own land with the intention of a commune-type lifestyle. For instance, Short Mountain Sanctuary. They've been roughing it in the backwoods for years- with mad respect from their neighbors. If you're unfamiliar, just google it.

All in all, avoid the hostile MIssouri BS and go South. But like someone else on this site said it best (i can't recall who) the South is full of casual racism, so you kinda gotta watch your back but hands down, MO has scary Aryan Bro-hood shit going down, so my advice is to avoid it like the plague. It's a cesspool you seriously want to avoid.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 8, 2018)

Well, I guess that this communal thing isnt gonna happen. Autonomy may be our only way to actually achieve this. I still think that home ownership will actually allow for longterm housing security of me and my fam. Regardless of where it is, just to ensure we will not be homeless again. We are now thinking of relocating out to Northern Wisconsin if I can convince someone to carry a note on a property with a house. I found a place for $19k with no land. Of course, im broke and trapped in my rental apt that costs us about $10k a year while me being unemployed and the wife on SSDI. 

My thought is to establish a home base, then use it to fit out a skoolie or RV and be a part time snow bird family of sorts. Wisconsin allows atv/offroad dirbikes to be operated by people who dont have a drivers license. So i figure I can travel around solo, going camping and shit while not too far away from home. Fingers crossed I get some seed money somewhere. Massachusetts aint getting any cheaper.


----------



## paiche (Apr 27, 2019)

I hope its working out for you man.


----------

